# Airport X-Ray and DSLRs



## Pugs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,

     I'm flying to Mexico tomorrow for my first vacation in over eight years.  

     My question is do I have to be concerned about my D300 passing through the X-Ray machine at the at the airport?

     Thanks folks!


----------



## epp_b (Sep 19, 2008)

I've passed my D40, lenses and accessories through airport twice and I have no problems to report.

Just don't take your memory cards through the metal detector.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

My 5D went through airport xray and other security xray about 30 times or more so far
 ... no problems. 

I am more afraid when I transport film.

BTW, for film, the particle radiation you permanently get on intercontinental flights  might be worse than xray security.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 19, 2008)

You could also request a hand inspection, btw...


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 20, 2008)

Never had a problem, either with film or digital in airport scanners. H


----------



## Garbz (Sep 20, 2008)

Photo equipment is fine except for certain films. And those will be marked on the box "do not x-ray"


----------



## FlyingWithFish (Sep 22, 2008)

The question regarding DSLRs and digital image cards and airport x-rays is a common one.   

I have covered this subject in detail on my site for traveling photogs. If you're interested you can read the information here: 
http://flyingwithfish.blogspot.com/2008/03/myth-x-rays-will-damage-your-image.html

Happy Flying!


----------

